# Unterschied Profinet IRT, RT, und NRT



## oORichOo (21 August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Protfinetarten NRT (TCP/IP), RT und IRT.
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass die Zeit für den Datenaustausch von 100ms (NRT) bis 1ms (IRT) ist.
Jetzt würde ich gern Wissen, wie die Zeiten zustande kommen und kann man diese aus physikalischer Sicht ausrechnen?
Das hängt doch bestimmt auch von der Leitungen zwischen den Teilnehmern ab.
Ich kann mir aber auch Vorstellen, dass es von den jeweiligen Prozessor abhängig ist.

Was für eine Spannung für die Signalübertragung wird eigentlich verwendet. Ich hab schon gelesen, dass es +-1V, +-5V und +-12V sind.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was richtig ist, da es doch Standardisiert ist. Gibt es denn auch bei Profinet so eine Art "Live Zero" wie bei Profibus?

Schon mal Danke, für eure Antworten


----------



## olliew (24 August 2014)

Die Zeiten haben mit der Physik nichts zu tun, alles Protokoll bzw. Einstellungssache.
Die PROFINET Seiten von Felser erklären einiges: http://www.profinet.felser.ch/


----------



## oORichOo (25 August 2014)

Hallo,

auf der Seite war ich auch schon, aber diese beantwortet leider nicht meine Fragen.


----------



## ChristophD (25 August 2014)

Hallo,

also die Zeiten hängen schon von der Physik ab, nicht unbedingt von den Leitungen aber von den verwendeten Chipsätzen.
IRT geht ja nur mit speziellen Chips.

Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen findest du bei den SIEMENS DevKits für ERTEC dort wird auch auf den HWAufbau der Chipsätze eingegangen, eventuell hilft Dir
das weiter?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## oORichOo (25 August 2014)

Danke für den Link. Das geht schon in diese Richtung.

Ich halt auch bloß mal gehört, dass es von der CPU abhängig ist, aber auch etwas von der Leitung.
Und das mit der Leitung kann man mit Sicherheit auch ausrechnen.

Ich würde halt auch gern wissen wollen, wir hoch die Spannung in der Signalleitung ist. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen habe ich dafür auch noch keine Informationen im Netz bzw. Bücher gefunden.


----------



## ChristophD (25 August 2014)

Hi,

die Leitungslänge spielt eine Bedeutung, daher auch die Einstellbarkeit der Leitungslänge im HWConfig bei der CPU (glaube Topologieverdrathung).
Die Länge fließt bei IRT dadurch in die Berechnung der Zeiten mit ein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## oORichOo (25 August 2014)

Für diese Berechnung brauch man doch diverse genormte Werte, wie Spannung, Frequenz,... und diese würde ich gern wissen wollen, da es auch für meine Bachelorarbeit interessant wäre.

Die Formel kann man sich ja bestimmt dann auch selber herleiten.


----------



## hovonlo (25 August 2014)

Da gibt's eine recht bekannte Informationsquelle: Wikipedia. Einfach mal nach "Ethernet" ([url]http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet)[/URL] suchen und schon wird dich die Informationsfülle schier erschlagen. Für 100Base-TX findet sich dann in obigem Artikel ein Link auf "MLT3" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLT-3) , und schon wird die physikalische Übertragung klarer - oder auch nicht ...


----------



## oORichOo (26 August 2014)

Diese Seiten kenne ich schon. 

Es steht aber nicht drin, wie hoch bzw. niedrig der Spannungspegel ist.


----------



## JesperMP (26 August 2014)

Es ist +/- 2.5V:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_physical_layer

Warum interessiert das dich ? 
Willst du was messen ? Auf welchen Grund ?


----------



## oORichOo (26 August 2014)

Das bei Wikipedia habe ich auch gelesen, aber den Wert vertraue ich nicht ganz so, da ich auf anderen Seiten andere Werte gelesen habe und es ist halt Wikipedia. 
Ich hab mal von jemanden gehört, dass er es mittels eines Multimeters gemessen hat und er hat 0,7V gemessen.
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass die 0,7V nicht der Spitzenwert ist.

Es ist interessant für meine Bachelorarbeit, weil ich hier auch ein Vergleich zu Profibus mache.


----------



## oORichOo (26 August 2014)

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber diesen Wert vertraue ich nicht so ganz. Ich habe schon auf anderen Seiten andere Werte gelesen.

Ich habe auch schon mal von einem gehört, dass er es mal gemessen hatte und hatte 0,7V mit einem Multimeter herausbekommen. 
Das Problem ist bloß das, dass es keine "normale" Wechselspannung und der Wert auch nicht der Spitzenwert ist.


Ich bräuchte dass für meine Bachelorarbeit, da ich auch einen Vergleich mit Profibus mache.


----------



## olliew (26 August 2014)

Wikipedia wurde ich dann doch eher trauen als das was irgendwer, irgendwann, irgendwie mal gemessen hat.
Aber gut jedem das seine.

Du kannst ja mal die Laufzeit des Signals über ein 100 Meter Netzwerkkabel berechnen.
Die 'Einstellmöglichkeiten' für Leitungslänge sind recht überschaubar:  





Wegen die spezielle Chips noch dies: die sind bei IRT vor allem wichtig wegen Jitter und Bandbreitenreservierung. Nicht direkt wegen Zykluszeit.


----------



## oORichOo (26 August 2014)

Das der Wert auch nicht ganz richtig ist, wollte ich auch damit ausdrücken.
Es gibt aber trotzdem andere Seiten, in denen andere Werte stehen, wie z. B. +-1V

Wenn ich die Laufzeit habe, wie komme ich dann auf die höhe des Pegels?


----------



## MSB (26 August 2014)

Eigentlich ist Profinet physikalisch immer ganz gewöhnliches 100 Base TX Ethernet nach 802.3, folglich gelten physikalisch auch sämtliche Spezifikationen.
Bis auf IRT hält sich Profinet sogar an gewöhnliche Standards wie z.B. 802.1Q / VLAN-Tagging.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (26 August 2014)

Ich wurde nicht den Multimeter in dein Bachelor nennen !
Hast du ein Multimeter der in den MHz Bereich messen kann ?


----------



## oORichOo (26 August 2014)

Nach der IEE 802 habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber nicht richtiges gefunden

@JesperMP: das wollte ich auch nicht machen, da der Wert sowieso nicht stimmt. Der Wert ist ja auch abhängig, wie oft wärend der Messung zwischen 0 und 1 geprungen wird und es ist auch von der Codierung des Signales (Manchester, MLT-3,...) abhängig.

Ich merke, dass keiner so richtig weiß, wie hoch der Pegel ist.


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

Weil der Pegel zu 99,99% kein Schw... interessiert.
Das ist etwas was auf HW Ebene geschieht ohne das der Anwender da was machen kann.
Ist auch nicht wie bei PROFIBUS so das er irgendwelche Terminierungen oder Buswiderstände beachten muss.


----------



## olliew (26 August 2014)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht den Multimeter in dein Bachelor nennen !



*ACK*





ChristophD schrieb:


> Weil der Pegel zu 99,99% kein Schw... interessiert.


Es sei denn das Thema der Arbeit ist PROFIBUS und PROFINET Physik...  Dann könnt dies eine etwas längere Thread werden :shock:


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

dann ist das aber das falsche Forum , hier sind mehrheitlich Anwender vertreten 
Da würde ich die Fragen doch mal eher an das PROFINET & PROFIBUS Forum schicken


----------



## hovonlo (26 August 2014)

Ich finde den Ansatz, Ethernet so kurz und knapp erfassen zu wollen etwas verwegen. Allein der Basis Standard IEEE 802.3-2012 umfasst schon knapp 600 Seiten. Übrigens: 





> Nach der IEE 802 habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber nicht richtiges gefunden


In einem der genannten Wikipedia Artikel ist genau dieser Standard verlinkt. Ein wenig mehr Engagement beim Suchen nach Informationen wäre schon angebracht, eine Bachelor Arbeit soll doch auch zeigen, dass man in der Lage ist, selbständig Informationen zu beschaffen und aufzubereiten ...

Ach ja, der Link: http://www.trincoll.edu/Academics/M...ring/Documents/IEEE Standard for Ethernet.pdf


----------

